# creme de la mer, worth the splurge???



## MACreation (Sep 20, 2005)

What is this supposed to do? how does it affect ur skin? how does it feel? i'm so curious about everything b4 splurging

Please let me know!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 20, 2005)

I like this very much in the winter when my skin is dry, too heavy for summer.
It supposed to reduce wrinkles, repair and give a glow to the skin, don't know if it works on wrinkles (I'm only 21 and don't have any) but it does give a glow and helps fade scars.
Even though it's really rich it does not break me out or make me oily.
A lot of people say it's just like Nivea Creme but I have to disagree, Nivea makes my skin freak out, but they do smeel very similar.
It is very expensive, I bught a 30ml pot for £75 but it lasts ages.
If you have the extra cash it's worth getting.


----------

